# Help with Pepperi Sexing



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello Everyone -
I have a group of 4 Pepperi "Orange" that I purchased from UE in Sept. (Im getting 4 more in the spring).
They were 6mo old when I got them, which would make them about 9mo old now. Out of the 4, 2 are usually visable & the other 2 I rarely see.

I know they take up to 2 years to reach maturity & I have not heard any calling yet.

This one is always sitting in the same spot during the day, everyday & at night it sits on top of a fern leaf near the top of the tank. He/she is the largest of the 4 also.

I suspect that it is a "she" due to the large size & child bearing hips 
Just wondering if you all concur.
















Thanks everyone in advance for your opinions.

Sent from my Galaxy Note II


----------

